# Recommended Food Processors?



## Puki (Jan 21, 2021)

I would like to get one but there are so many!  Every time I say, “This is IT, I am ordering one to-day, right the heck now!” ... I wind up looking all over the place and then decide to go back to it later. 

This has been going on for weeks. 

Some dice, some don’t. Some do bread (whIch I don’t need...or do I??), some don’t. Some of them - from the same company! - have two (or more!) different versions of the same size and I’ve no idea why one is an extra $100 (or so) bucks. 

Reading online reviews is horrid because they all have good and bad. 

Do I want one bowl? Or two bowls? Do I want 8 cup or 10,000 cups? 

Cuisinart and KitchenAid - heard of those. Others have names I don’t know. Maybe good, maybe not!

I DON’T KNOW!

Help, please.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 21, 2021)

I still think this Cuisinart is the best bang for the buck by far...

https://www.cuisinart.com/shopping/appliances/food_processors/dfp-14bcny/


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 21, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> I still think this Cuisinart is the best bang for the buck by far...
> 
> https://www.cuisinart.com/shopping/appliances/food_processors/dfp-14bcny/



This is what I have. $150 or so.  Very nice and if you watch cooking shows, it is clearly a favorite for chefs on TV.
I have had it for 2 years.  Used it twice.  It sits in a cabinet taking up valuble space.
But one of these days I'm gonna use it and I will be happy I have it.

Note:_ If my children and grandchildren were into cooking like I am, they will have a very good haul when I am gone._


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 21, 2021)

First thing you need to decide what you are going to use


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2021)

Cuisinart has been highly recommended for a long time. I've had mine for 21 years. It comes with two different slicing and shredding blades in addition to the standard blade.

I'd recommend you get one with 11-cup capacity to handle most recipes. They range from 11-cups to 14-cups. 

I'd also consider a 3-4 cup model for small jobs.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 21, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> I still think this Cuisinart is the best bang for the buck by far...
> 
> https://www.cuisinart.com/shopping/appliances/food_processors/dfp-14bcny/



  If you can Afford it. This is the one to buy. My first one worked for 20  years
Kneading bread and Chopping everything I threw at it. When it died I bought another one just like it.

Josie


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 21, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> I'd also consider a 3-4 cup model for small jobs.



The problem with these is that they really only handle a cup or two if you want consistent results. Yeah, it'll mince a handful of garlic cloves or chop one medium onion, but by the time I quarter the onion, process it, get it all out of the bowl, rinse it out and dry it off, I could have finished it with the knife in less time.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 21, 2021)

If money is no object, get a Robot Coupe.  over $1,000, but the absolute best.  (only in my dreams)
The home version of Robot Coupe is Magimix, for $300-500. (still pricey)
Also top quality, but in the price range of Magimix is Breville Sous Chef.

Most folks prefer Cuisinart as the best value for the money, especially if you are not using it every single day.  Great quality - great utility - reliable more reasonable price.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2021)

We have a largish Kitchen Aid one.  We wanted one and the credit card points offered it so that was what we got.

It has served well, but we really don't use it often.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 21, 2021)

I just watched this the other day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozmNUWWzbtM

Personally, I've been using the Cuisinart Pro Custom 11 for years!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2021)

I have a Cuisinart 14 cup food processor with two extra, smaller bowls. I don't use it as often as I would, if it took less effort to clean. Sure, all the parts are dishwasher safe - on the top shelf, but the two bigger bowls and the top don't fit on the top shelf of my dishwasher. It works great, but with the clean up annoyances, I didn't recommend it. Maybe for someone who has more spoons than me. Also, all those bits that I have washed, take up my entire dish drainer, so using it takes planning.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have had 3 different brands of food processors in my kitchen.  The first was the Cusinart, which was great, but the one black eye it had was that I had to replace the bowl 3 times in the 18 years I had it - the way it connected to the bowl was the problem.  It looked like they fixed this design problem, when I was in the market again, several years ago, because I had replaced it with a Kitchen Aid, which I would NOT RECOMMEND, because liquid would leak around the top, where the top sits in the bowl.  This wasn't something I noticed soon enough to return it, so I gave it to some church kitchen that my Mom was part of.  The one I have now - Magimix - is a little smaller than either FP before (I really don't make the large batches of things, like I used to), but still has 2 smaller bowls (and a knife fitting, for the small one) with it (that I rarely use).  It works great, and the bowl is much heavier duty, so I doubt that I'll ever have to replace it!  If I wanted a larger one now, I'd get a Cuisinart, since it looks like the bowl design was corrected.


----------



## bbqcoder (Jan 22, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Cuisinart has been highly recommended for a long time. I've had mine for 21 years. It comes with two different slicing and shredding blades in addition to the standard blade.


This model is a classic. I got mine in 95 so it’s almost 26 years old. Original bowl and blade. The white housing has yellowed over the years but it’sa workhouse. I use it 3-4 times a month. I always use it wherever I make a pie crust. The only thing I don’t like is the chute design where you have to lock it in place to push down on the food.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 22, 2021)

I've used a commercial Robot Coupe, that thing is a beast, I'm convinced that it's the best money can buy.

At home, Cuisinart, I love the quiet and powerful induction motor.





Silversage said:


> If money is no object, get a Robot Coupe.  over $1,000, but the absolute best.  (only in my dreams)
> The home version of Robot Coupe is Magimix, for $300-500. (still pricey)
> Also top quality, but in the price range of Magimix is Breville Sous Chef.
> 
> Most folks prefer Cuisinart as the best value for the money, especially if you are not using it every single day.  Great quality - great utility - reliable more reasonable price.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 2, 2021)

Since I got an immersion (stick) blender, our Cuisinart processor gathers dust. It does a good job but is  big, heavy, and a right bugger to clean.  The stick blender beats eggs, purees tomatoes, creams soups, et many ceteras.  For slicing tasks, I use a manual Pro mandoline, also a quick clean up.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Since I got an immersion (stick) blender, our big Cuisinart processor gathers dust. It does a good job but is  big, heavy, and a right bugger to clean.  The stick blender beats eggs, purees tomatoes, creams soups, et many ceteras.  For slicing tasks, I use a manual Pro mandoline, also a quick clean up.



Same here. My Cuisinart food processor isn't actually gathering dust, but that's only because i have a tea towel draped over it to keep the dust off of it. 

The ease of cleanup makes an enormous difference to me. And yes, the mandolin is much less cleanup than the food processor, but a chef's knife is less cleanup than the mandolin, and often less work when counting cleanup. I do still use the mandolin for bigger slicing jobs, as well as for slicing jobs that need more precision.

The danged food processor parts are dishwasher safe, on the top shelf, but most of them won't fit on the top shelf of my DW.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2021)

I don't use the FP much. It makes pizza dough, pie crusts, shreds carrots for carrot cake and a few other things.

I like the portability of the stick blender for use at the stove top and vicinity. The bottom twists off and goes in the DW.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 2, 2021)

I have the Cuisinart PowerBlend Duet Blender/Food Processor. One unit, two purposes.







The best price I found was eBay.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have the Cuisinart PowerBlend Duet Blender/Food Processor. One unit, two purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks very useful. Also, it looks like it's easier to clean than my food processor.


----------

